

'Hurt Locker' Subpoenas Arrive with New Language . . . and Higher Demands - grellas
http://techdirt.com/articles/20100903/11144710895.shtml

======
jamesbritt

        It's still not "extortion," in that USCG can claim to 
        have a legitimate legal basis for the demands, but it 
        certainly comes damn close in practice. 
    

No, it's extortion. The process for determining who might have used BitTorrent
here is seriously flawed, and the flaws are known, but the attitude from the
accusing side is "So what?"

